
Ask HN: I want to create new human faces with Deep Learning. Where do I start? - eaenki
Is there some free or, way better, an open source repo&#x2F;project that it’s ready out of the box or just rough around the edges?<p>It doesn’t matter if they’re created “from scratch” from a large dataset or its just a mix of two or so faces.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
souljaboytylem
I bet if you poke around on Google for GAN and face generation you’ll stumble
upon some sources. I wasn’t able to find any particular packages or pre-
trained models but these types of papers are a good start and typically
reference related works and other similar projects

[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/42f6/f5454dda99d8989f981498...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/42f6/f5454dda99d8989f9814989efd50fe807ee8.pdf)

------
Someone
Mixing: Google “opencv face morphing” (probably won’t use deep learning, but
_if_ you’re in it for the results, that doesn’t matter)

Better:
[https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-10_Progressive-...](https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-10_Progressive-
Growing-of) (source available with license “Attribution-NonCommercial 4.0
International”)

------
p1esk
All of generated faces I've seen recently are based on CelebA dataset. So the
results tend to be very good looking people. If you want to generate something
more realistic you need to find of build a large dataset of "more realistic"
faces.

------
sharemywin
[https://towardsdatascience.com/implementing-a-generative-
adv...](https://towardsdatascience.com/implementing-a-generative-adversarial-
network-gan-dcgan-to-draw-human-faces-8291616904a)

